# What do you guys think about SUPERBUYTIRES new Exclusive Asanti Wheels?



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

We have 3 Exclusive Styles from Asanti. The 211, 212, 213







211B1







211B2







212







213


----------



## PuppyKicker (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that this forum is not meant to provide you with free advertising for your commercial enterprise. You've posted the same drivel in four or five different threads.  

But what do I know anyway....


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

PuppyKicker said:


> I think that this forum is not meant to provide you with free advertising for your commercial enterprise. You've posted the same drivel in four or five different threads.
> 
> But what do I know anyway....


Uhhhhh........he's a 'fest sponsor

To the OP, not my cup of tea. However, I'm sure there is a market out there for them.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

afshawnt said:


> Uhhhhh........he's a 'fest sponsor
> 
> To the OP, not my cup of tea. However, I'm sure there is a market out there for them.


lol, I agree about the wheels aswell. :thumbup:


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

A little tooo busy for me. As stated above though, I'm sure there's a market for them.


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

PuppyKicker said:


> I think that this forum is not meant to provide you with free advertising for your commercial enterprise. You've posted the same drivel in four or five different threads.
> 
> But what do I know anyway....


I"m a vendor on the forum Puppy.... just trying to get our wheels out there to get feedback on them....

To be honest... they're really not my cup of tea either, except for the 211. But there's many other clean styles that Asanti has.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

PuppyKicker said:


> But what do I know anyway....


obviously not much being that this board is here because of sponsors like superbuytires


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope. Definately not my taste. Way to much Bling (As the younger crowd would put it). I prefer satin finished wheels myself.


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

01silber said:


> obviously not much being that this board is here because of sponsors like superbuytires


now now... what's with the antimosity:nono: :nono: LOL


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

Superbuytires said:


> now now... what's with the antimosity:nono: :nono: LOL


Sorry Andy, They closed the poly sci board for a few days and im lost
Its just bad when people jump a board sponsor thats all ( read board sponsor is playing by the rules of the board):thumbup:


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

01silber said:


> Sorry Andy, They closed the poly sci board for a few days and im lost
> Its just bad when people jump a board sponsor thats all ( read board sponsor is playing by the rules of the board):thumbup:


LOL.......hahahha.... 
:rofl:


----------



## PuppyKicker (Jul 30, 2006)

OK. My mistake. His post count was four or five...still more than mine. I guess I'm sensitized from seeing what happened to craigslist, which was great four years ago. Anyway, sorry.


----------



## ajfifer (Apr 27, 2006)

Definitely UGLY. Not for my Bimmer.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

When you wear a tux do you also wear bright chrome shoes, so that attention is called to your feet?

In this case the wheels look like the car has just come back from its first significant visit to the orthodontist.


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

211 - B2 :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I think bmws are not ment to be gawdy. If I had a delta 88 I would consider but not on a bmw. Plus I assume those rims are very heavy too.


----------



## lex89 (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with.. well everyone here  First thing I thought was they're too 'blingy' for me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Do I like the wheels? Yes
Would I put them on my car? No

I put some 211's on a Denali I had and it looked good, because thats a big flashy truck, BMW's however are conservative, not flashy, cars


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

01silber said:


> Sorry Andy, They closed the poly sci board for a few days and im lost
> Its just bad when people jump a board sponsor thats all ( read board sponsor is playing by the rules of the board):thumbup:


But look at all the extra space and attention he got because of PuppyKicker's response. I'm sure he appreciates it and his reaction has been very positive.


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

ProRail said:


> But look at all the extra space and attention he got because of PuppyKicker's response. I'm sure he appreciates it and his reaction has been very positive.[/QUOTE
> 
> very do so


----------

